
Watch Out, MIT’s New AI Model Knows What You’re Doing Behind That Wall - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/watch-out-mits-new-ai-model-knows-what-you-re-doing-behind-that-wall-a8473420f2d0
======
mikece
I'm curious if this research was funded, in whole or in part, by any US
government entities -- especially the kind that specialize in signals
intelligence.

